# Homemade Back Rack



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks to f250man for getting me the dimentions I put together a rack to fit my truck. Finished all the welds and now its time for some paint. Did it on the cheap, the tubing was all scrap so all I bought was the flat stock.
Chris


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks good  How long did that take you?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That looks great and you are welcome.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. How long did it take you?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

man that is nice. great job on that.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks like a real back rack. Nice work.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Fire_n_Ice;887217 said:


> Looks good  How long did that take you?


I'll have about 2 good days into it after its painted. Im going with Rustoleum Hammered finish. Dark bronze.Almost looks like pewter. Should look good against my silver truck. I wanted to have it powder coated along with my tool box but just dont have the cash with Christmas coming. Maybe I'll get it done in the summer. Ill post pics as I go........:waving:

Chris


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice looking. That will look slick on the truck matching colors. Great build.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

chris that thing looks perfect. very well done.. prob saved some $$$ too


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

looks great! cant wait to see what it looks like on the truck


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

If the steel was bought for the build instead of free it would have been around $ 100 in steel and just the time to cut, fit and weld.

Thats what it cost me to make mine and a few other guys back racks on here.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Did a nice job.
Looks good.

That Steve's alright.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

damn that is WAY better then my home made one



well i guess i know what i'll be re-doing in the spring


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

f250man;887598 said:


> If the steel was bought for the build instead of free it would have been around $ 100 in steel and just the time to cut, fit and weld.
> 
> Thats what it cost me to make mine and a few other guys back racks on here.


On the nose my man!!! I figured about $100 for all materials. Also still need to make the hold downs as well but thats easy.
Chris


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

nice job!!


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice work, how did you make the bends for the glass protection?


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

nice job.....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice, i want to buy a rack next spring, i want to do the rack, tool box and tonnau cover....


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

fab looks good...one question the closeup of the light did you tack the aluminum base to mild steel? i dont see that holding so i hope it was just for the pics


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, that came out very nice! And it should look good with that paint you picked.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice work man, i am taking a welding class next semester, and i think i will make a few for our trucks... I just gotta pay for the material, and i can use schools equipment...


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW,Nice workmanship.Ya don't see that often nowa-days.Thats the nice part of doing it yourself even if it wasn't any cheaper.You know what you have and it's the way you want it.That's a neat way to use the two bolts in the stake pocket to hold it down too.No drilling/I like it.I belong to a few differant groups on line but this one (bar-none)is the most fun and useful to take part in.Again nice job everyone likes a "nice rack"He-he.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

x.system;887789 said:


> Very nice work, how did you make the bends for the glass protection?


A compact metal bender from Harbor Freight


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

oh8chevy2500;888018 said:


> fab looks good...one question the closeup of the light did you tack the aluminum base to mild steel? i dont see that holding so i hope it was just for the pics


All steel, other wise it would be impossible to weld.


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

That looks very sharp! Excellent work


----------



## rayslayer (Oct 1, 2009)

hurry up and show us some pics with it on your truck!!!!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

looks great, i would have it line xed


----------



## chevyford (Dec 4, 2009)

you should make racks confused for back rack thats such a great job man.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Well finally got around to putting color on and I must say I like it! Its hard to tell from the pics being under florescent lights but I'll show you what I've done. In the summer I definitely will have it powder coated. I can tell this paint is just not going to hold up.
Also thanks for all the compliments guys.

Chris


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

very nice job!!


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

great job...


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

i was wondering if you could email me, I have a question for you.

[email protected]


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

That came out Very Nice and with that color!

Nice shot with the Fluid Film can in the pic also!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Rubicon 327;892799 said:


> That came out Very Nice and with that color!
> 
> Nice shot with the *Fluid Film can *in the pic also!


HAHA, I always have to slip a can in here and there when I take pics too.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i was also considering doing tis myself.it turned you very nice. you should get a hold of back rack and send them a few pictures and see if you can build forthem. nice summer tires and rims to!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

c.schulz;892018 said:


>


c.shulz.... are those cat work lights by chance???


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

cubanb343;893053 said:


> c.shulz.... are those cat work lights by chance???


Yes they are

Chris


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice, My truck is Identical, Thats what's great about this site, getting ideas and then seeing people do it before you takes the guessing out of what it will look like.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I was going to do something similar, but I was going to make a headache rack instead. I have all the metal at my shop so it would be cheap to make. Looks real good.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

M.S.P.M.;893366 said:


> I was going to do something similar, but I was going to make a headache rack instead. I have all the metal at my shop so it would be cheap to make. Looks real good.


Go for it! Show us some pics when done.

Chris


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

that looks bad ass...wana build me one...oh a btw u have some lights out in the shop...


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

c.schulz;887207 said:


> Thanks to f250man for getting me the dimentions I put together a rack to fit my truck. Finished all the welds and now its time for some paint. Did it on the cheap, the tubing was all scrap so all I bought was the flat stock.
> Chris


fabulous job on the rack assembly ... quick question .... how did you get the loops on each end to bend smoothly like that ???


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

groundbreakers;974990 said:


> fabulous job on the rack assembly ... quick question .... how did you get the loops on each end to bend smoothly like that ???


Compact metal bender from Harbor Freight. Simple and easy. Like this one..........
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=38470
I kept my eye open on eBay and found a bench top model for $50.

Chris


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

groundbreakers;974990 said:


> fabulous job on the rack assembly ... quick question .... how did you get the loops on each end to bend smoothly like that ???


I built one about 1 year ago and just used some heat and a vise for the loops worked fine.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

c.schulz;975149 said:


> Compact metal bender from Harbor Freight. Simple and easy. Like this one..........
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=38470
> I kept my eye open on eBay and found a bench top model for $50.
> 
> Chris


how did you know where to bend in the exact place ?? i get confused with that stuff


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just mark the length and heat and bend and measure again and you should be good.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

groundbreakers;975526 said:


> how did you know where to bend in the exact place ?? i get confused with that stuff


Actually I cheated and bent 2 pieces at the angle to match my back window then spaced the top and bottom pieces. Marked where they over lapped, then cut and welded them back together. HE HE HE, theres more than one way to skin a cat. This was way easier than trying to lay out the tangents of the radius for the each bend.
Chris


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

c.schulz;976275 said:


> Actually I cheated and bent 2 pieces at the angle to match my back window then spaced the top and bottom pieces. Marked where they over lapped, then cut and welded them back together. HE HE HE, theres more than one way to skin a cat. This was way easier than trying to lay out the tangents of the radius for the each bend.
> Chris


well then thats how you know your really talented ... you gave me an idea over the weekend ... cool design simple though .... how far spaced apart are your loops or your flat stock ? is that powder coat or spray paint ? looks real good ..


----------



## J.C. Lawn (Feb 26, 2013)

What gauge steel did you use? I'm like the way it turned out.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

That back rack and tool box looks sick man!! Nice job!!!


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

J.C. Lawn;1608564 said:


> What gauge steel did you use? I'm like the way it turned out.


From what I remember it was all 11 gauge. Then the other was 1/4"



dieselboy01;1608585 said:


> That back rack and tool box looks sick man!! Nice job!!!


Thanks for the good words.

Chris


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

groundbreakers;976303 said:


> well then thats how you know your really talented ... you gave me an idea over the weekend ... cool design simple though .... how far spaced apart are your loops or your flat stock ? is that powder coat or spray paint ? looks real good ..


The spacing was the same as a BR. And it was RustOleum Hammer finish rattle can

Chris


----------



## J.C. Lawn (Feb 26, 2013)

Another question I had for you, is how did you mount it? I gotta say you did a really great job.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

It looks great ! looks just like a back rack. 
I had a question how do you have it mounted to the truck> it looks like you have a J hook in the rear but what is in the front? 

I know right now my back rack is loose as it moves back and fourth with my light bar so i will have to be doing something with it this summer plus a paint job is in order too or maybe just have it linexed.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome job. I'd pay money for that. Professional looking.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

J.C. Lawn;1608948 said:


> Another question I had for you, is how did you mount it? I gotta say you did a really great job.


See the bolt hole in the pic. A bolt runs down the pocket and bolts at a 90* slot. 











cat320;1609019 said:


> It looks great ! looks just like a back rack.
> I had a question how do you have it mounted to the truck> it looks like you have a J hook in the rear but what is in the front?
> 
> I know right now my back rack is loose as it moves back and fourth with my light bar so i will have to be doing something with it this summer plus a paint job is in order too or maybe just have it linexed.


See pic above and also the J bolt.



road2damascus;1609042 said:


> Awesome job. I'd pay money for that. Professional looking.


Thanks for the good words.

Chris


----------

